# How Much of Your Music Did You Buy?



## Aden (Jun 22, 2007)

I've always wondered about this. Plus, you could call it a bit of research for future reference. ^..^


----------



## Randy (Jun 22, 2007)

Ive bought most of mine, mainly because i couldn't download or play music on my originale computer, but know, i download when ever i can


----------



## Nikyusha (Jun 22, 2007)

I buy pretty much everything. Sure some old stuff that's nearly impossible to find I have to download, although I always hope to find the vinyls. Better sound quality.


----------



## Starburst (Jun 22, 2007)

I buy a lot of my music, and pirate a few songs I like.  Unless I happen to not have enough extra money to throw around.  Then I'll usually pirate albums.


----------



## slukaa (Jun 22, 2007)

wel.. um.. er... i sorta download most of it for free 

but all the stuff i REALLY like i buy straight up

....kinda do the same with movies


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jun 22, 2007)

I buy stuff from artist's I really like. I don't feel bad about giving them money, I WANT to give them money 

But otherwise I'll just download. Why? Because I'm heartless lol.

"You sold out man. You used to be about the music. You used to be cool." - I love yelling that at my friends when they disagree with me about anything


----------



## Starburst (Jun 22, 2007)

Honestly, the only CDs I go out to buy are bands on indie labels.  If they're on a big record label, I ususally would just download the whole CD.  Or I'll buy it on the spur of the moment because it's available and I have the money.


----------



## Dragsooth (Jun 22, 2007)

Just go to www.youtube.com and watch all the music you want, ya you heard me....WATCH ;


----------



## DavidN (Jun 22, 2007)

A while ago, the vast majority of music on my computer was from albums I actually own (as though I do download music, there are many artists that qualify as "You're great, please have my money"). Now I think it might have dropped to around 75% as I got a large amount of music sent over to me by my brother from albums that he'd bought himself.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 22, 2007)

I said about 65%.

Yeah, I buy CDs sometimes. But also, I only have about 900 songs only in my iTunes library.


----------



## gust (Jun 22, 2007)

i buy most of my music, either cd's or itunes, but if i dont have any $$ left in my itunes account and theres a song i want, i find other sources.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jun 22, 2007)

I download a lot of my music, and not for some reason like "I won't support the bloated recording industry" (FACT: everyone who uses that excuse is lying). I just don't feel like paying for music.


----------



## Aikon (Jun 22, 2007)

I try before I buy.  The 30 second crap they still impose on internet stores doesn't give me enough of a sample, and if there's a band I'm curious about I'll download a few of their songs first before buying.  If I like it, I'll go to iTunes and buy the album.  That's how I find new music.  Although, I'm getting sick of DRM and its restrictions... if other labels don't follow EMI and release non-DRM music I might start downloading.  Funny how paying customers are the ones getting the restrictions... yeah I'm beating a dead horse here but at the smae time I can't stop kicking at it because it's so much fun.  

And I don't buy CD's because I'm tired of them scratching and thus skipping.  Plus I don't have a good CD player


----------



## Muse (Jun 23, 2007)

I own 200 plus CDs and have just over that (as in 200+ songs) on mp3, many of which are ripped from CDs I bought or are on CD's I bought, but can't be bothered to find, or that annoyed me with their 'piracy protection'.  So I'd  say the vast majority of mine, I bought.  And any I downloaded were usually because it was easier to download than it was to buy, or easier to download than look for the CD I already own.

As for 'not supporting big labels' I avoid that quite simply because the vast majority of music I like is from very indie/niche market labels anyway.  A good portion of it can barely be found to download, even if I wanted to - Easier to order it online (with my big ugly corporate sponsored credit card) and wait a few weeks, than eat up my bandwidth and energy trying to find a single mp3 and taking 6 weeks for the one guy who has it available on a file sharing network to transfer it to me at 0.1k/hour.  

I'm sure some folks _do _probably download music to 'fight the man' despite the Captain's conviction that were all sleazy liars.  Some folks _do _have ethics and _do _take the high road, despite being inundated with the everything-for-free mentality of their peers.  

I know, hard to believe, but the whole world wasn't born into the current age of consumer entitlement.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jun 23, 2007)

Muse said:
			
		

> Some folks _do _have ethics and _do _take the high road, despite being inundated with the everything-for-free mentality of their peers.



Yeah, that's exactly the opposite of what I was saying.

What I meant was, everyone who says they download music to protest the recording industry is just making a nice-sounding excuse for downloading music for free.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 23, 2007)

In all honesty, I usually only buy extremely rare albums and albums with a great deal that I like on them (more of the former than the later). I do also buy unusual box sets with rare extras and other materials (I like it when time is put into packaging, and artists I enjoy are employed by the company/band setting up the extras/packaging).


----------



## umdie80weiss (Jun 23, 2007)

Well for me itÂ´s this way...i download  an interesting sounding song lsiten to it...if itÂ´s good i download more from this artist . If i like then normally i buy the cd afterwards to support the artist.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 23, 2007)

Muse said:
			
		

> Some folks _do _have ethics and _do _take the high road, despite being inundated with the everything-for-free mentality of their peers.



I buy all of my music legally, mainly for several reasons. 

Pretty much almost all 200+ songs on my iPod were bought on iTunes. For 99 cents I can cherry pick albums and not have to waste $15 on a corker for only one good song? I can dig. Besides, to me 99 cents is chump change. And I can preview tracks on albums to see if I'd like something.

The only full album I ever bought was Coldplay's 'A Rush of Blood to the Head', one I don't regret making, as the whole album was worth it. 

The only music I 'illegally' get is video game music, but that's only because companies don't release game OSTs here in the States like they do in Japan. 

Even then for games I like -such as Tomb Raider- there is no official OST available anywhere. Plus pirates ruined any chances of getting TR music online with Eidos' blessing (as pretty much every games' soundtrack was available online with their permission before), but that's another story for another day.



> I know, hard to believe, but the whole world wasn't born into the current age of consumer entitlement.



Kinda off topic, but that particular quote reminds me of a page in a recent issue of a 'The Flash' comic (which basically says the same thing, but it's a very different scenario). Heh.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 23, 2007)

None! I download with Limewire as I am a poor furry. I do however own like 10 or a little less of cd I bought.


----------



## uncia (Jun 23, 2007)

Tiger, tiger... (erm, the voting that is). Interesting. 

35% would be close enough the mark here, in all honesty. Used to be mostly bought back in the day, but lack of availability in physical form of potentially interesting music on my wishlist nowadays has kinda inevitably led to the free distribution channels which have not so often been followed up by actual purchases.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 23, 2007)

I've bought about 60 to 70% of the music I currently have. The number used to be 100% when CDs were cheaper, but my eyes were opened back in the "Napster Wars" at just how much record companies were overcharging and underpaying the artists.

I didn't mind paying $10 to $12 for an album long ago. It's a great all around price for an album, but... when they started jumping up to an average ofÂ Â $18 (or more) a single CD, I scoff'd. 

Why?

Well, I could buy a (crappy) movie like Van Helsing for $19.95 when it first came out, which cost_ $200 million dollars just to make_. Or I could buy a CD for $17.95 on average which took a band a month or two to put together and cost $2 or $3 million. At a highly conservative most.

Add sales tax and feel the rape. At least in Europe companies put the tax on the sticker price. I hate going up to the register with my purchase and having to add another 5 to 15% of the cost. It really rips you off to think something "only" costs $20, but no, you have to pay even more just to pay $20! Seriously. NOT COOL. I always feel ripped off shopping at stores, which is why I always order over the internet unless I can help it. It's cheaper in the end. Always.

The sheer cost of what I'm getting went down and down and down, and eventually, I said fuck it. A CD on the scale they produce them doesn't cost about .25 cents to .50 per disc, and we all know the bands get jack. Sure, you have to factor in advertising, funding and others, but the costs have an astronomical difference for personal ownership.

My current ipod has 5216 songs, 12.9 days work of music at 23.8GB of space. And I have another 100+ CDs or so I ripped. I used to buy a lot of music, but... prices kept going up and p. And yes, I have bought some albums off of iTunes, but their prices are even jumping up. GEH.


----------



## Aikon (Jun 23, 2007)

Call me lazy, but is it really worth going to stores to buy CD's anymore?  record stores are slowing dropping like flies with the only options being your big chain department stores and malls (Sam Goody, etc).  CD's scratch, skip, melt, you can just barely rip them to your computer nowadays... frankly they suck.  If they weren't so sharp I'd probably wipe my ass with them.  Like Preyfar says, most CD's are like what, $18 nowadays?  You can get most albums on iTunes for $10, no tax either.  

But what do you do when a band you like isn't on iTunes or the like?  Simple, ya'll become downloading sons-a-bitches.  When AC/DC, Led Zeppelin, and the Beatles get their shit together...  And as someone else mentioned, a lot of video game music isn't available even for sale in the states.  And for some reason, the only pop singer I like, Kim Wilde, doesn't have her stuff up either, save for her greatest hits.  

I'm all for the artists making money, but CD's are gouging.  Rape, more like it, and some people bend over and take it anyway.  I just don't see why people buy CD's anymore, MP3 players are everywhere and inexpensive at that.


----------



## Nikyusha (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm whore for sound quality, until the stores start selling at least lossless files I aint touching that crap. You might not notice the loss at all in some files but some.. And my tastes go to indie anyway so I get most cds for around 10$ anyway.

The biggest reason why it's all so crappy is that the publishers went to the internet selling too slowly. Although, I believe there wouldn't be much of difference, most people would download for free if given the option to actually buy and download to get for free and download anyway.


----------



## shetira (Jun 23, 2007)

I've paid for every single bit of music I have. Of course, I'm not a big music fan... I only buy, maybe one CD in any given three month period.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 24, 2007)

20% ftw XD.


----------



## Nohbdy (Jun 24, 2007)

I've been on a major album binge as of late. Maybe 80%. The other 20% is coming from the free samples available on the counter. 

Why am I buying the CD's still? Cause:

*I live out in the middle of nowhere. This affects what I can get in the way of internet connections. I'd  go for satellite, but even then, I can't afford the high speed connections. So I'm on dial up, which here gets as fast as 30K. Normally it's 24K. Recently it's gotten down to 18K. Try downloading anything on that speed with people calling your phone all the time.

*Even with the majority of songs on a standard album being crap, there's still a few gems that won't get air time on the radio that you otherwise wouldn't ever find. You could download the whole album for less @ iTunes, yes, but:

*I live out in the middle of nowhere. This affects what I can get in the way of internet connections. I'd  go for satellite, but even then, I can't afford the high speed connections. So I'm on dial up, which here gets as fast as 30K. Normally it's 24K. Recently it's gotten down to 18K. Try downloading anything on that speed with people calling your phone all the time.

Last but not Least:

I Work the nightshift at a job that keeps me isolated from civilization. Thusly, being out in a social setting that's within reach (No Clubs around here, And I'm 20, so no bars) before I have to go to work is great for me, even if a retail store isn't the right place for conversation.


----------



## Faeliin Mtaali (Jun 24, 2007)

I have 1500 songs

I only payed for approximately seventy. ^^

That makes for just shy of five percent.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 24, 2007)

I have maybe one or two MP3's that were ripped from CD's my family owns.

It's a matter of simple economics, really. The supply of ones and zeros is infinite.

I would be willing to buy songs from iTunes or similar. It's cheap and convenient. However, I absolutely, positively loathe DRM and will not even consider a service that uses it. Oh, wait. That's all of them.


----------

